# Panasonic LED TV Display problem



## Saajan (Sep 19, 2018)

Hello everyone.
I have a Panasonic LED TV (Model : TH-40ES500D). I bought it last year. My concern is regarding the picture quality in this TV, esp. with blue/magenta/red colors. I previously had a LG 32-inch TV with same Digital TV connection but everything looked fine in that, be it SD channels or HD channels. But in this TV i've observed that the color reproduction is bad when it comes to videos with lights of blue/red/magenta colors in the background or overall. In case of Blue light, weird patches appear on the skin or clothes sometimes. Initially i thought that the issue might be with the Digital TV signal or HDMI quality but then I observed same thing on NETFLIX also. I use NETFLIX on my phone & PC also, but the picture quality was always good. I'm posting a few pics which will actually describe my problem properly.


----------



## Minion (Sep 20, 2018)

Saajan said:


> Hello everyone.
> I have a Panasonic LED TV (Model : TH-40ES500D). I bought it last year. My concern is regarding the picture quality in this TV, esp. with blue/magenta/red colors. I previously had a LG 32-inch TV with same Digital TV connection but everything looked fine in that, be it SD channels or HD channels. But in this TV i've observed that the color reproduction is bad when it comes to videos with lights of blue/red/magenta colors in the background or overall. In case of Blue light, weird patches appear on the skin or clothes sometimes. Initially i thought that the issue might be with the Digital TV signal or HDMI quality but then I observed same thing on NETFLIX also. I use NETFLIX on my phone & PC also, but the picture quality was always good. I'm posting a few pics which will actually describe my problem properly.
> View attachment 17689 View attachment 17690 View attachment 17691 View attachment 17692



Contact Panasonic they will help you better


----------



## Saajan (Sep 27, 2018)

Minion said:


> Contact Panasonic they will help you better


already did..but the technician comes and just plays some demo videos videos on Youtube  & says the quality is OK according to this. But those videos don't have that kind of scenes in which the problem mainly persists.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 28, 2018)

Saajan said:


> already did..but the technician comes and just plays some demo videos videos on Youtube  & says the quality is OK according to this. But those videos don't have that kind of scenes in which the problem mainly persists.


Escalate the issue with Panasonic higher-ups. Share them the pics you shared here.


----------



## Minion (Sep 29, 2018)

Saajan said:


> already did..but the technician comes and just plays some demo videos videos on Youtube  & says the quality is OK according to this. But those videos don't have that kind of scenes in which the problem mainly persists.


But what picture mode you are using?THX modes are most accurate ones


----------

